# Pedal knowers, I need your input...



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm playing through my Marshall AVT20 amp for practice right now. It's distortion is good, but I want to drive it into metal territory. 

So basically, I'm looking for any type of advice, suggestions on dist. pedals out there.

Past experiences, both positive and negative would be a plus.

You can rule out the Boss MT-2, had one, thought the tone sucked.

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

If you like the distortion already, try a pre-amp booster, or a tube overdrive, and just turn up the level, and turn down the distortion. That way you're getting more distortion from the amp. That's what I did.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> If you like the distortion already, try a pre-amp booster, or a tube overdrive, and just turn up the level, and turn down the distortion. That way you're getting more distortion from the amp. That's what I did.


I should've been more specefic. Right now, my Marshall's distortion is great for hard rock, but I want to bring it into a Metallica type distortion. 

If I was to do what you're recommending me, would I achieve my goal? Oh, and my power amp section is solid state. Thanks for your opinion.:wave:


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't play metal myself, so I don't actually own these pedals, but I did have a chance to try them extensively (my guitar buddies have 'em on their pedalboards):

Subdecay Blackstar distortion. Tons of crushing gain, hundreds of light years away from the cold sterile sound of a MT-2. I personally own a Subdecay Stupid Box, and I can really tailor the pedal to fit the amp I'm playing through, and the build quality is excellent.

Catlinbread Super Charged overdrive. Sounded really good to my ears, much more dynamic and responsive than the MT-2. I don't own any pedals by Catlinbread so can't vouch for the build quality or versatility with different amps, but from all I've heard this is a kick-ass pedal.

Also, I think that Keeley mods MT-2's...if he does, you should definitely give it a try. He modded my BD-2 Blues driver and DS-1 Distortion pedals, and the mods really brought the pedals to life and basically improved their tone quite radically.

Good places for pedal shopping:
www.axeandyoushallreceive.com (Canadian site)
www.tonefactor.com (American company)
I've bought pedals from both and service is excellent.

Of course, you could also just go out and buy a Bogner Ubershall head


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Imported_goods said:


> I don't play metal myself, so I don't actually own these pedals, but I did have a chance to try them extensively (my guitar buddies have 'em on their pedalboards):
> 
> Subdecay Blackstar distortion. Tons of crushing gain, hundreds of light years away from the cold sterile sound of a MT-2. I personally own a Subdecay Stupid Box, and I can really tailor the pedal to fit the amp I'm playing through, and the build quality is excellent.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that blackstar pedal looks interesting. I'll check into that soon.

About the Bogner...man I wish. 

Someday it will be mine..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

You could always get this. Pricey, but listen to what it does to a super reverb.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

bucky said:


> You could always get this. Pricey, but listen to what it does to a super reverb.



Man, that sounds ****in killer!evilGuitar: 

Like you said though, a bit pricey.


----------



## clarkee (Feb 12, 2006)

give the Danelectro black coffee a go.. if you want that nice metal sound


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

clarkee said:


> give the Danelectro black coffee a go.. if you want that nice metal sound


Thanks! 

Anybody ever try the line 6 Ubermetal? I've heard great things about those.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Glows in the Dark*

How have I made it through this life so far?
Truthfully I could see where a glow-in-the-dark pedal could be handy for some stage acts.
Want metal? Tried the Line6 POD? Its got some nice settings right out of the box. Its not very stage friendly though because its not a stomp box.


----------



## scuffelwood (Mar 22, 2006)

*Regarding Pedals*

Hey Man I`d go with either Zakk Wyldes pedal or DimeBags pedal both are by
MXR. Kerry King has One too, i don`t get too bad of Distortion from the Grunge pedal by DOD, i get Randy Rhoads dist with the lead on, its a tube Classic 50 200 watt head to 1936 2 x12 cab


----------

